# Golden boy in NC



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

Hali's Mom said:


> This beautiful golden boy is in the Whiteville NC shelter. Please contact anyone that might be able to help him.
> 
> CODE RED- CAN BE PTS NOW or w/in the next day | Facebook


Since I'm in NC, I'll contact the NC GR Rescues. I don't do FB, I'll go the shelter's website and see if I can get the necessary info needed to contact the GR Rescues.

The Whiteville shelter doesn't have any of their animals listed on PF, I contacted NRGRR and provided them with the FB link. 

I'll forward to the Charlotte Club and Triad, NRGRR services the Whiteville shelter.


----------



## fostermom (Sep 6, 2007)

I've sent his link onto our intake coordinator. Carolinamom, she may be on vacation and I'm not positive if she's checking emails, so if you can send his info to the NRGRR email account, that would be awesome. He looks so sad.


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

fostermom said:


> I've sent his link onto our intake coordinator. Carolinamom, she may be on vacation and I'm not positive if she's checking emails, so if you can send his info to the NRGRR email account, that would be awesome. He looks so sad.


I sent to NRGRR's main email acct., also to Triad and the Charlotte Club.

Beautiful boy, he looks a bit rough in the photo, he's definitely a diamond in the rough. He will be gorgeous once he's out of that shelter.


----------



## Tennyson (Mar 26, 2011)

You guys that help rescue these fur babies are top shelf.
Thanks for all your hard, dilligent work.


----------



## Wagners Mom2 (Mar 20, 2012)

Just seeing this.....has anyone heard from any of the rescues? Facebook has blown up with interest for him--but no one has said if he's safe. Praying one of the rescues got him/or is getting him.


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

Wagners Mom said:


> Just seeing this.....has anyone heard from any of the rescues? Facebook has blown up with interest for him--but no one has said if he's safe. Praying one of the rescues got him/or is getting him.


*Yes, he's is safe.* 

I got a reply from NRGRR saying they checked on him and found out that GRATEFUL GOLDENS OF THE LOW COUNTRY in SC is taking him.


----------



## GoldenMum (Mar 15, 2010)

Wonderful news, he is indeed a beautiful boy!


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

Just want to add that GRATEFUL GOLDENS OF THE LOW COUNTRY is one of the JULY 2012 featured Rescues of the Month.

If anyone is interersted in adopting this boy or making a donation to GGRLC to help cover medical expenses here is the link to their website:

(GGRLC) Grateful Golden Retriever Rescue Low Country


----------



## Wagners Mom2 (Mar 20, 2012)

Thank goodness he is safe. Thank you for helping him, Carolina Mom and contacting all the rescues.


----------

